# Can't get dubia roach tub hot enough



## DangerNoodle (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi all,

I've set up a dubia colony with a 17x11in heat mat on the side going full power 24/7 but the tub isn't gettting hotter than about 23-24c. Any advice? Does anyone else struggle? It's downstairs in the coldest room in the house but I don't really have room anywhere else

Cheers


----------



## Johnk9323 (Dec 14, 2019)

I have a square cut in the top of my tub with screen ziptied and glued so there is no escapees. I have a heat emitter bulb on 2 1x1 boards about 6 inches long each to keep the lamp about 1/2 inch off the tub lid. I also keep a heat pad on the bottom of my tub set at 92/93. If you have a temp gun check where the pad is because you could have to set your thermostat to 95 or more to get the inside of the tub to stay around 90 to 95. I also have egg cartons and paper towel rolls about 1 inch from the heat emitter bulb so they can climb to breed if they need to. Sorry it's so much if you have any more questions or I didn't answer something or wasnt clear enough reply and I'll try to keep am eye on this. This is my first forum so I dont know anything about this lol.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I just stick my dubia tub straight on top of the mat which is statted or on top of the hot spot on the top of one of the vivs. The roaches just move themselves about and sit where they want, if it's cold they'll move down. I don't worry about the temperature of the rest of the tub and my colony is generally exploding - I gave away half of it last week and still had to freeze all the mature males left (39 of them) to try to slow it down.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Stick another 17x11in heat mat on the other side. TBH I would use the same thermostat for both.






DangerNoodle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've set up a dubia colony with a 17x11in heat mat on the side going full power 24/7 but the tub isn't gettting hotter than about 23-24c. Any advice? Does anyone else struggle? It's downstairs in the coldest room in the house but I don't really have room anywhere else
> 
> Cheers


----------

